# So kam der Black Bass nach Japan



## Kochtopf (3. Juli 2019)

> Ich hörte aber viele Klagen darüber, dass derzeit verdammt viele Fische kurz vor der Landung wieder aussteigen. Warum das so ist, weiß kein Mensch. Und einige japanische Angler erzählten mir auch, dass sie die glitschigen Fische nur sehr schwer festhalten können und sie immer wieder ins Wasser fallen


Siehe da, die Regelfolgsamkeit der Japaner ist auch eher sprichwörtlich zu sehen


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> *I*
> _*Die Turniere sind groß, die Show noch größer. Allerdings können selbst die besten Angler meist nicht davon leben   ... *_
> Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die in den USA schon lange populären „Black Bass Tournaments“, also Schwarzbarsch-Turniere, in Japan Einzug hielten. 1985 war es soweit. Am Kawaguchi See in der Präfektur Yamanashi fand das erste Schwarzbarsch-Turnier mit Preisgeld statt. ... Allerdings können wohl die allerwenigsten Angler von ihrem Hobby leben und müssen sich in einem normalen Job Geld dazuverdienen.



Bis auf einen. Takahiro Omori beschloss in die USA zu gehen und genau das zu erreichen - vom Tunierangeln leben zu können:
https://takahiroomori.com/videos/

hier noch ein Interview:
https://www.bassresource.com/bass_fishing_123/insidebass_1127_06.html

lg


----------

